# Codesys 2.3 Speicherpfad für Projekt



## Passion4Automation (6 März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich arbeite mit Codesys 2.3, normalerweise Programmiere ich am festen Arbeitsplatz, Projekt wird dann auf Netzlaufwerk gespeichert. Wenn ich an die Anlage gehe ziehe ich mir den Projektordner auf den Laptop und stelle den Pfad für die ganzen Libs um. Das ist umständlich und ich weiß das es auch anders geht, ich konnte es mal habs aber leider vergessen.

Weiß einer von Euch, wie ich den Speicherpfad richtig einstelle, so das ich mir den Projektornder auf den Laptop kopiere und ich nichts mehr an den Verzeichnissen rum stellen muss?
Ich weiß das ich die Libs in den selben Ordner wie das Projekt legen muss und im Codesys irgendeinen Pfad so z.B. /.. angeben muss.

Kann mir da bitte einer auf die Sprünge helfen, ich kriegs nicht hin?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Mavorkit (6 März 2019)

Hi,

In den Projekt, Eigenschaften bei Verzeichnisse
../ steht für deinen Projektpfad und dann kannst du z.B. mit ../libs auf einen Ordner in den Pfad verweisen.

Natürlich bei Bibliotheken 

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wollvieh (7 März 2019)

Wir arbeiten immer mit substituieren Laufwerken, da ist die Umgebung immer gleich,  unabhängig von der Projektablage.


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 März 2019)

Hallo Mavorkit,


Mavorkit schrieb:


> In den Projekt, Eigenschaften bei Verzeichnisse
> ../ steht für deinen Projektpfad und dann kannst du z.B. mit ../libs auf einen Ordner in den Pfad verweisen.
> 
> Natürlich bei Bibliotheken


entweder stotterst Du und meinst das Richtige oder Du liegst leider falsch. Um vom aktuellen Pfad (In dem Fall der Pfad vom Projektordner) einen Unterordner anzugeben muss das Konstrukt .\Ordnername genutzt werden und NICHT ..\Ordnername, mit letzterem geht es einen Ordner höher und dort wird dann der Ordner mit dem entsprechenden Namen verwendet. Das Ganze funktioniert auch mehrfach, z.B. bewirkt "..\..\Test", dass zunächst zwei Ebenen höher gegangen wird und dann in den Ordner Test.


----------



## Mavorkit (7 März 2019)

Hi Oliver,



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Hallo Mavorkit,
> 
> entweder stotterst Du und meinst das Richtige oder Du liegst leider falsch. Um vom aktuellen Pfad (In dem Fall der Pfad vom Projektordner) einen Unterordner anzugeben muss das Konstrukt .\Ordnername genutzt werden und NICHT ..\Ordnername, mit letzterem geht es einen Ordner höher und dort wird dann der Ordner mit dem entsprechenden Namen verwendet. Das Ganze funktioniert auch mehrfach, z.B. bewirkt "..\..\Test", dass zunächst zwei Ebenen höher gegangen wird und dann in den Ordner Test.



Das mit dem stottern wäre mir jetzt neu, habs halt gestern abend schnell auf der Couch mim Handy geschrieben. Fehler ist natürlich der / das sollte ein \ sein.

Ich habe ca. 35 Projekte so abgeändert und alle greifen auf die Bibliotheken im Projektorder auf dem Netzlaufwerk zu.




Ich glaube jetzt auch nicht, dass WAGO hieran etwas geändert hat in der CoDeSys 2.3

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 März 2019)

Hm, OK, dann ist das Verhalten bei Codesys aber anders als, z.B. bei Batch-Dateien, da bedeutet ".." nämlich eine Ebene höher, sorry.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 März 2019)

Das hat mir gerade keine Ruhe gelassen. Ich habe gerade kein reines Codesys V2 zur Hand, daher habe ich den Test zunächst nur mit TC2 durchgeführt, werde heute abend oder morgen aber auch noch das Ergebnis mit Codesys V2 nachreichen.
In TC2 ist das Verhalten bei den Pfaden so, wie ich es geschildert hatte, ".." springt erst ein Verzeichnis höher und geht dann in das angegebene Verzeichnis, "." geht vom aktuellen Ordner in das angegebene Verzeichnis.
Für meinen Test habe ich folgende Verzeichnisstruktur angelegt:


Der Ordner "Test" enthält das TC2 Projekt. Unter Projekt->Optionen->Verzeichnisse habe ich bei den Projektverzeichnissen bei "Bibliotheken" als Pfad "..\Lib" eingetragen und bei "Übersetzungsdateien" den Pfad ".\Compile". Dann habe ich eine Bibliothek erstellt und diese in den Ordner "TestV2\Lib" gespeichert. Im Projekt habe ich die Bibliothek hinzugefügt, das Projekt gespeichert und geschlossen. Nun habe ich die Bibliothek in den Ordner "TestV2\Test\Lib" verschoben und das Projekt wieder geöffnet, TC2 meldet nun, dass es eine Bibliothek nicht finden kann. Als nächstes habe ich bei den Verzeichniseinstellungen einen "." entfernt, das Projekt gespeichert und geschlossen. Anschließend habe ich das Projekt wieder geöffnet und TC2 meldete keinen Fehler mehr. Wenn ich jetzt das Projekt wieder schließe und die Bibliothek wieder nach "TestV2\Lib" verschiebe und das Projekt erneut öffne kommt wieder eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 März 2019)

So, wie angekündigt habe ich gestern Abend mal einen Test mit Codesys V2 direkt von 3S gemacht und auch da ist das Verhalten wie von mir geschildert.
Ausgehend vom Ordner/Pfad in dem die PRO-Datei ist bewirkt ein "..", dass zunächst eine Ebene höher gesprungen wird und dann in das angegebene Verzeichnis (inkl. eventuell angegebener weiterer Unterverzeichnisse) gewechselt wird. Bei einem "." wird vom dem Ordner/Pfad in dem die PRO-Datei sich befindet direkt in das angegebene Verzeichnis gewechselt.


----------



## Passion4Automation (10 März 2019)

Danke für die Hilfestellung.
Jedoch klappt es bei mir nicht.

Siehe Anhang.

Ich habe im Projektordner einen Ordner (Projekt_Libs) angelegt.
Wenn ich diesen unter Bibliotheken statt Allgemein angebe gehts genau so wenig.

Was mache ich noch falsch?


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 März 2019)

Dein Fehler ist, dass Du den Eintrag bei Allgemein gemacht hast und den dort vorhandenen Eintrag überschrieben hast. Bei Allgemein muss der alte Pfad drinne stehen bleiben, kann aber durch weitere Pfade durch Semikolon ergänzt werden. Nur nimmt er bei Allgemein auch nicht den Projektordner als Basis, sondern irgendeinen Codesys-Ordner, welchen genau kann ich gerade nicht sagen. Du musst den Eintrag in der Gruppe Projekt machen, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Mavorkit (13 März 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> So, wie angekündigt habe ich gestern Abend mal einen Test mit Codesys V2 direkt von 3S gemacht und auch da ist das Verhalten wie von mir geschildert.
> Ausgehend vom Ordner/Pfad in dem die PRO-Datei ist bewirkt ein "..", dass zunächst eine Ebene höher gesprungen wird und dann in das angegebene Verzeichnis (inkl. eventuell angegebener weiterer Unterverzeichnisse) gewechselt wird. Bei einem "." wird vom dem Ordner/Pfad in dem die PRO-Datei sich befindet direkt in das angegebene Verzeichnis gewechselt.



Hi Oliver,

ok war ich mir jetzt nicht bewusst. Ich hab aber lieber ein Aufgeräumtes Verzeichnis, daher ist meine Projektdatei in dem Unterordner POUs (es bleibt ja leider nicht nur bei der Projektdatei sondern kommen auch noch weitere hinzu). Deshalb funktioniert das bei mir auch mit ..\ da ich aus dem Verzeichnis in dem das Projekt ist zurück gehe und dann in den entsprechenden Ordner .

Wieder was dazu gelernt.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## tomrey (7 Mai 2019)

Hi all, ich häng mich mal hier ran:
Inwieweit werden nach gesetztem Projekt-lib-Verzeichnis auch dessen Unterverzeichnisse automatisch mit eingebunden?
Bei der Gruppe "Allgemein" ist das wohl so (C:\Program Files (x86)\3S Software\CODESYS V2.3\Library\) aber bei "Projekt"?
Soweit ich das ausprobieren konnte, muß dort jedes Unterverzeichnis explizit angegeben werden - oder?
Grüße


----------



## tomrey (7 Mai 2019)

Nachdem ich -inspiriert von diesem thread- meine Projektpfade auf ./... und ../... korrigiert habe, lädt Codesys bestimmte Visu-.bmp nicht mehr (Die Datei ... kann nicht übertragen werden).
In den Konfigurationen der einzelnen .bmp Elemente in der Visu steht ein nicht mehr gültiger Pfad: 
"d:\7-sps\1-tr-projekte\1-tr-templates\visu-bilder\busch-jäger\rollo-auf.bmp" (ja, die Umlaute, ich weiß inzwischen...)
Außerdem sind die .bmp in den Visu-Elementen als Verknüpfung angelegt.
Tatsächlich liegen die .bmp in "d:\7-sps\0-sonnrain\1-templates\0-visu".
Wenn ich nun als Projektpfad für Visualisierungsdateien "d:\7-sps\0-sonnrain\1-templates\0-visu" eingebe, werden die .bmp gezippt und geladen.
Anscheinend übersteuern die Projektpfade also eine individuelle Pfadangabe im Visu-Element.
Wenn ich nun als Projektpfad für Visualisierungsdateien ".\1-templates" oder ".\1-templates\0-visu" eingebe, wird die .bmp anscheinend im Pfad der Visu-Elementes gesucht und natürlich nicht gefunden.
Das wäre ein von der Bibliotheksverwaltung abweichendes Verhalten bei Visus..???
Warum werden die .bmp Dateien überhaupt geladen, wenn doch nur eine Verknüpfung angelegt werden soll?

Um meinen historisch falschen Pfad zu korrigieren müsste ich nun entweder den absoluten Projektpfad für Visualisierungsdateien lassen, was die Portierbarkeit einschränkt oder
in allen (ca. 40) Visu-Elementen die Pfadangaben korrigieren oder alles mittels Bitmap-Variable auf dynamisch umstellen.

Was alles so rauskommt, wenn man sich inspirieren lässt...
Grüße


----------

